
Protective Rain Hat - coldtea
http://protectiverainhat.com/
======
8ig8
> "THE PROTECTIVE RAIN HAT HAS FLEXIBILITY AND STANDS UP TO MOTHER NATURE"

[http://protectiverainhat.com/index.html](http://protectiverainhat.com/index.html)

> CAUTION: PLEASE DO NOT WEAR THE PROTECTIVE RAIN HAT IN HAIL STORMS. IT IS
> NOT HARD AND WILL NOT PROTECT YOUR HEAD.

[http://protectiverainhat.com/order.html](http://protectiverainhat.com/order.html)

------
thomholliday
This is the apex of website design.

(Heck, it's the most memorable site I've seen today.)

And I can't help but think this looks like some weird cult. Will anyone put
$41 down to see what we're getting in for?

~~~
evincarofautumn
It is a sublime example of the good old-fashioned “motherfucking website” of
20-odd years ago.
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)

I would buy one, but I live in California, where I cynically expect it never
to rain again.

~~~
Joeboy
It's more like an example of what happened when people started deciding a
motherfucking website wasn't good enough.

It doesn't have parallax scrolling or underscore.js or whatever it is the
young people are digging in 2015, but it does have an entry tunnel, a
disgusting colourscheme and an ineptly embedded soundtrack.

Edit: That said, if you want to find out about Protective Rain Hats and maybe
buy one, this website probably provides an above average user experience for a
2015 website. Loads fast, tells you what you need to know, probably works
(well enough) on anything.

~~~
icefox
You are amazingly right. For all of the horrible things it is doing it does
function pretty well.

On the biz side this might be a solution in search of a problem. I would go
and ask my mailman (in person with the product, not show him the website) if
such a product would be useful. If he/she said no (probably with some good
reason) then it would be dead. Out in the rain or out in the desert/sun all
day were my first two thoughts.

~~~
culturestate
In China, I see custodians/tradesmen/anyone whose job is primarily outdoors
wearing hats like this [1] in concert with a plastic poncho all the time.
Seems to work quite well.

1\. [http://www.amazon.com/Loftus-SW-0014-Umbrella-
Hat/dp/B0006GK...](http://www.amazon.com/Loftus-SW-0014-Umbrella-
Hat/dp/B0006GK724)

------
corysama
Sigh... How is this even remotely relevant to HN? It seems inevitable that all
upvote-base forums will eventually converge on /r/mildlyinteresting

------
8ig8
And here's the patent, which has expired due to unpaid fees...

[http://www.google.com/patents/US6341380](http://www.google.com/patents/US6341380)

------
8ig8
Looks like they originally had a see-through version...

[https://web.archive.org/web/20070225104557/http://www.protec...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070225104557/http://www.protectiverainhat.com/pictures.html)

------
Rainymood
I seriously wonder why there are no pictures with human models.

~~~
MadcapJake
The pictures page is downright creepy

~~~
god_bless_texas
I feel like I just got put on a list for browsing fetish websites

------
benchdog
Product design by Devo: na na na na, crack that whip.

------
japhyr
> which has a dome-like configuration and an interior surface that receives
> the human head

I love that it has an interior surface that will receive my human head.

~~~
kabdib
Yay for not having to use my non-human heads.

/totallyNormalHuman

/totallyNotAnAlienObserver

~~~
a3n
Do you get chastised by your homeworld when you walk up to the line like that?

~~~
kabdib
Sure, but what are they gonna do from 23 parsecs? Smurgle at me? I can totally
cranch the hempigwarls and they'll never twiggle.

Spa, fon, wankers! I mean, pseudocysts! [wriggles eschaton]

------
JoeAltmaier
...or in other words, a hat.

------
jmnicolas
I'd be really interested by a good rain hat : something that protects my
glasses from rain (the one to invent really efficient anti-rain / fog glasses
will be rich) and that dampen the noise of the rain when it falls on the hat.

It should not look like an alien spaceship though and I should be able to buy
it on a website that was not made with Frontpage 97 ;-)

~~~
Joeboy
> I should be able to buy it on a website that was not made with Frontpage 97

Would you boycott a useful product because of the aesthetics of its website
(which is actually relatively accessible and functional)?

~~~
jmnicolas
It's not about the aesthetics but about security : a Frontpage 97 looking
website screams noobs or fraud, I don't want to give them my credit cart info
in either case.

In fact nowadays noobs and frauds are doing better than that, it's probably
just a joke.

------
robmccoll
Instantly made me think of this quote from Eurotrip:

Jamie: It's a traveler's money belt. Frommer's says if you have one of these,
no-one can rob you of anything.

Scott: Except your dignity.

------
brianolson
this appears to be somewhere between timecube and bronner soap

